# Movies: Pay Per View



## CodyJ (Sep 7, 2010)

I have DirecTV and have only done a few PPVs, like The Kids Are Alright (because it was an Oscar nominee, mainly.) Just wondering if the quality is better on Netflix, or PPV. There are some newish movies coming on PPV that I have yet to see and probably don't want to wait, like Tron: Legacy, etc...


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

CodyJ said:


> I have DirecTV and have only done a few PPVs, like The Kids Are Alright (because it was an Oscar nominee, mainly.) Just wondering if the quality is better on Netflix, or PPV. There are some newish movies coming on PPV that I have yet to see and probably don't want to wait, like Tron: Legacy, etc...


I have Netflix, hardwired through a PS3 with 20meg down bandwidth. The picture is good, it is not as good as the very few PPVs that I have watched.

IMO, Netflix is great for watching without having to plan ahead, it streams well, rarely has to buffer and you can FFW to any part of the movie. HOwever the quality is not as good. With D*, if you plan ahead and download (or wait til it is playing on one of the channels) it is a better picture.


----------



## CodyJ (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks!

Yes, I have Netflix through PS3 on a 15mbps and on a Wii. 

Considering getting a Roku box too...Or an Apple TV. Just to get more choice, and possibly cut down on the DirecTV bill.


----------

